# Preventive counseling codes 99401-99404



## STEPHENS1967 (May 15, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience billing insurance carriers who will not cover preventive counseling codes 99401-99404?  I have been told that I can use regular E&M codes in place of the preventive counseling codes for those carriers who don't cover the preventive codes.  I'm afraid to have my billers do that but wondering if anyone has experienced this and what do you do other than adjust the claims off.


----------



## ollielooya (May 15, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one having this problem.  Unfortunately, I have not found a solution.  Another observation:  these codes pay considerably less than the regular EM visits.   The preventive counseling codes are there to be used and since they reflect more of what the physician is actually doing in these cases, billing for the regular EM visits doesn't seem appropriate!  Anyone else?


----------

